# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP] p:ajax, selectOneMenu

## lolidj

Bonjours, je cherche  mettre   jour une valeur d'un intputText quand je selectione  un item de selectOneMenu
Voici un bout de ma jsp:


```

```

web.xml:


```

```



```

```

Pour le moment , mon but est que la mthode 'change' affiche simplement 'ouii'..
Sauriez vous pourquoi sa s'a marche pas. Il n'ya pas d'erreur, mas la mthode 'change' ne s'xecute pas  ::(:

----------


## fxrobin

Le p:ajax ne fonctionne qu'avec des composants PrimeFaces.
Or, tu es sur un composant JSF standard "h:selectOneMenu". 

Il te faut donc utiliser :



```

```

attention, la signature de la mthode pointe par listener est 


```

```

regarde un trs bon exemple ici :
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6...s-not-executed


et un bon tutorial sur AJAX avec JSF 2 :
http://mkblog.exadel.com/2010/04/lea...ing-fajax-tag/

----------

